# I've done it again!



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Really regretted my grey 2011 going to Blade last week, but not until after I sold it.

Am glad he is happy with it, but to me it's lost!

Down but not out, I've just bought an identical one which will be registered new on 1/3/12. Another 2011.

Feel much better now!

Only thing is that I am coming to realise that I have a problem.

Roll on number 4.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Really regretted my grey 2011 going to Blade last week, but not until after I sold it.
> 
> Am glad he is happy with it, but to me it's lost!
> 
> ...


Ok if you made a profit , frankly wierd if you didnt !


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Ok if you made a profit , frankly wierd if you didnt !


Probably more money than sense!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did not make a profit.

It is wierd, but not terrible.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

What are you on Adam?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Attention seeker?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Attention seeker?




banker probably.



j


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

worse - lawyer!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I let the last one go with a view to buying a 2010 and tinkering with it, but by the time I got it to the base 2011 position, it was going to be only about 8k short of the price difference between the two, and I'd always have that niggling feeling of dissapointment of maknig it look like something it wasn't (was going for 2011 bumpers for example).

So, I put the 11 up for sale and bought an exige.

I managed to sell the exige for a decent little profit and after combining the sale price of the gtr with the profit from the Exige, I managed to walk into a brand new 2011, a year newer than the old one, with new tax and new service pack.

The strange bit is the deciding to go back on my decision, but as a result of selling then changing my mind, I got to tinker with an exige for 4 months, and walk back into a newer like for like car.

The best situation, would have been to stop the sale of the old 2011, before it went through and just keep it and the profit, but it's too late for that now and at least Blade also got a great car for a great price at the same time.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Want to sell it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

deal!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL. Congratulations on the purchase and I hope you enjoy this one for a little longer.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

?

I had the last one for 7 months. Longer than the other two put together. It's been a journey to help me realise exactly what I want from these things.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Fair play, longer than I've owned one that's for sure. Hmmm, maybe I should have put a smiley at the end of my last post, it was meant in the nicest of ways and not in a *sarcastic* " hope you keep this one longer, Rolleyes *sarcastic* way. I'll get the hang of English one day lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not offended - I'm really happy!

It's my first new gtr. In fact the first car I've ever bought new for myself.

Just need to wait for the new Q5 now to let the wife have the same enjoyment.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Top stuff. Where did you get it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

West Way


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> West Way


Hmm...just don't get it serviced there 

What did you think of the Elise?

I almost chopped my GT-R in last year but before it was too late I realised what a great car I actually had and looking back now I would have had major regrets. Mine has been off the road for Winter but in that time I have been pawing over all the choice of mods for it and saving to treat it to a few this year. It's a great car and one I cannot see letting go...ever


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You are a certified mentalist. Even the same colour! 

Tell the truth; was the ashtray full on your old one, or had it simply run out of fuel? You do know there is a filler cap where you can put more fuel in you know? :chuckle:

Anyway, glad you agreed with me in the end and bought another MY11.
Had no idea you were contemplating putting a MY11 bumper on a MY10. That would definitely have had us calling the men in white coats!:runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It was an exige, not an elise and it was awesome!!

I have much respect for those cars now. They are more extreme than I could cope with but as a track weapon, they are a much more sensible choice than the gtr. They also cost bugger all to run and don't seem to depreciate. In my case it went up in value by 33% but then I bought well!

David, yes I was contemplating the bumper but that's because I find the 2010 looks a little dated now that I am used to the 2011. There are some great private sales of blue 2011s around. One with 2000 miles you could get for sub 60.

I was expecting the prices to have come down, but now having sold two 59 plates over the past year, the values are just rock solid. Incredible for a car of its type.

I'd been hunting for a few weeks hoping to get an my10 to mod, and everyone I had called about had sold.

March may change that, but I'm less concerned now. I had to get to the point of wanting the car not seeing it as a dent in my bank balance. It's been a good year so why not?

Who am I kidding? The passenger seat had dust in the leather perforations, so I bought a new one!

ps. re servicing, it will be Mill Hill probably, though I'd prefer Litchfields.

Never mind, Iain will still get a chance to sell me plenty of bits.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats - you have now had more GTR's than me...best get me a new one PDQ!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

why did you change yours?

I'm going for the set.

two black my10s and two grey my11s.

I need two white my 12s then two red my13s.

I won't bother with the blue because it's just not nice!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

You nutter!

Good work on the exige though :thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> why did you change yours?
> 
> I'm going for the set.
> 
> ...


You've just confirmed your madness: the blue is gorgeous! 
Good luck with the new one.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Naranja,

what colour is yours? I know you live near me (MH) but not sure if I've seen you around.

The blue is nice in some lights, but not in others, plus because it's the colour of the 2011, it's so common, and clashes with the red on the recaro seats!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Naranja,
> 
> what colour is yours? I know you live near me (MH) but not sure if I've seen you around.
> 
> The blue is nice in some lights, but not in others, plus because it's the colour of the 2011, it's so common, and clashes with the red on the recaro seats!


When you're sat in the car, you can't see the Blue paintwork :chairshot

Anders


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Naranja,
> 
> what colour is yours? I know you live near me (MH) but not sure if I've seen you around.
> 
> The blue is nice in some lights, but not in others, plus because it's the colour of the 2011, it's so common, and clashes with the red on the recaro seats!


You've got me, mine is blue! It definitely looks better in bright light, agreed. 
I actually live in Abbots Langley but work just round the corner from WLMG at MH, off Aerodrome Rd, so am round there all the time, not always in the GTR though.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Really regretted my grey 2011 going to Blade last week, but not until after I sold it.
> 
> Am glad he is happy with it, but to me it's lost!
> 
> ...


Haha is that why you rang me earlier! I might have known. Welcome (back again) to the club. You are the one person the lifetime membership makes most sense for.

What mods are planned this time?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

rog,

all of them!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I totally understand how you feel Adamantium. Just had my 59 GTR over a month but I am already looking at MY11 models online lol!

Well done on purchase and do post pics when possible!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I swear you had the same problem with EVO's?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Why not cut to the chase and build a showroom instead of a garage, you seem pretty handy in the used car market!

Good luck with the new one...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> I swear you had the same problem with EVO's?


I'm impressed!

I have the same problem with all cars I fall for.

I had 5 evos, two at the same time on two occasions!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> rog,
> 
> all of them!


Until you buy an MY12, then sell it again then buy a Ferrari ;-)

Love it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tempted by 458, but don't think I can pull it off.

Bit too young short and round.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

How much difference has there been between the feel of the cars Adam? Not just between the slightly different models, but car to car variation?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

First 59 had 15k miles, left unmapped unmodded
Second 59 had 3k miles, remapped engine and full exhaust
First 11 bought on 2k sold 3.1k totally stock.

Have to say, all cars felt equally good in terms of solidity.


Hope the new one does too.

Kuro black flat paintwork did not age well at all, stone chips etc. I'd never buy another, much prefer the grey.

Had no real issues with interior quality on any.

Second 59 had a slight rear rattle others felt brand new.

On second 59 plate, on closing the door, door floor area light coud fall out. I struggled to get it to stay in place regardless of how well it clicked in. This was replaced under warranty.

Other than the rattle above which I suspect could be cured with dynamat, no rattles at all from dashboards etc.

On the 11 I had the condensation problem in the near side headlight which apparently affected one batch if the first deliveries. This was also replaced under warranty.

I've been very impressed with the build quality. It seems very solid and consistent. Other than colour schemes, I wouldn't say there has been a change in interior construction between the years.

Ive taken apart lots of cars in my time and the only ones this falls behind are the audis and newer mercedes, and only because those are over engineered. The GTR rattles the least from the interior. You do have to put aside the noises from the drivetrain but these are markedly improved by the 2011 transmission software.

I will be dynamatting the rear section of the cabin of this one.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I love reading things like this, it makes me feel better about my own condition, good effort all round 

I keep looking at MY11s myself then think what about a MY12 with the track pack and I won't mod it !!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I managed to not mod two of my gtrs! That to me was about the fifth of the 12 steps I'd accomplished.

My real condition is an addiction to changing things. If I can't mod the car I end up selling it due to the lack of change. That's why the first and third went.

Now I have decided to mod in an unrestricted way, this car shoud last a long time! The GTR is perhaps the most moddable car I can think of.


Please accept my apologies for the above posts, they were written on an ipad, and the poxy auto correct is so far off getting it right that when editing it takes me ages to work out what it should have said, and I wrote the bloody things!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, was there much noticeable performance difference between your remapped 59 plate car and the stock MY11?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The remapped 59 plate would leave the stock 2011 for dead.

That's of course in relation to their stock performance and on the road is not actually true. The extra torque of the remap made it feel considerably quicker.

Considering most of the difference came from running more boost on a remap, and that the aftermarket remaps are more aggressive, you'd expect the 2011 to lag slightly.

If we were including launching, then the 11 would win against a remapped car over say a standing quarter. The launch is that much more effective.

That has all been changed now that ecutek have made SO much progress with the transmission software. I can't speak for the cobb, but from what I have heard from people who do know, ecutek have made some huge advances in this regard. It's not why I chose the ecutek remap route, but if I had a pre 11 now, it would certainly be the reason.

When this car is remapped, it will be going to Litchfields, and will get the 2012 transmission changes too.

Starting with both a 2010 and a 2011 as standard, the difference in a drag is quite significant. With both mapped, transmissioned, exhausted and launched, I'm not sure you'd consistently be able to spot the 10bhp advantage from the larger intake pipes the 2011 should produce.

It's a convincing argument not to bother with an "enhanced" GTR.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Great info, many thanks. Just makes me want to get my car mapped more than ever - its just finding the time to make the journey! Hurry up with Ecutek cable chaps!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You should make the journey anyway.

It's always worth meeting Iain and seeing what they have to offer, but potentially expensive.

I found Iain to be a revelation, he is the lowest pressure salesman you'll ever meet (read zero pressure).

The trouble is just the quality of the products and the professionalism of the operation. You can eat your dinner off the floor of the workshop.

I'd like the cable too, but I know that ultimately it's only going to be as a gimmick. I prefer the fit and forget nature of the ecutek. You know it's done, it works, it's easy to use, it feels factory and it's not going to go wrong. 

If you are going to want to remap constantly with huge mods planned, I'd speak to Iain or Ryan about the Syvecs.


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn that was quick!

Congrats mate.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Really regretted my grey 2011 going to Blade last week, but not until after I sold it.
> 
> Am glad he is happy with it, but to me it's lost!
> 
> ...


Well done Adam. You know it makes sense!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Adam, you are a man after my own heart!

I really was very lucky - I think a day or two later, you may have changed your mind!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I started changing my mind before!

It was already a great deal and I didn't want to include the tax, but by then there was no return.

It took knowing I couldn't have it back to cement my thoughts that it was the wrong move.

An expensive mistake you might say, but not really. Had I not decided I wanted Iain to sell it for me, I wouldn't have been offered the lotus. The profit in the lotus covered almost all the difference.

Had I not sold (let's face it, your car is as good as new) I could have kept an identical car and the profit. It cost me money and so I've learned from it, but at least it was money I didn't need to find.

All in all, I'm happy, I know I'll keep this a long time (which I haven't said about a car since the 22B in 1999) as the toing and froing has eloped me work out what to ave and what to do, and at the same time you got happy. Plus the lotus guy is happy an the dealership will be too.

Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I feel like I had an affair and left my wife, realised the mistake and now we are getting back together on Thursday! It's a relief to be coming home.


----------

